
Ask HN: What will be the impact of Starlink on China and North Korea? - jv22222
Hey there HN!<p>My question is, do you think the people of countries such as China and North Korea will gain access to a un-censored internet after Starlink is launched?<p>Or, will the countries find a way to censor it with disruptors if some kind.<p>If they are not able to censor it, what kind of cultural shifts might occur?<p>Or, perhaps those folks would not have the tech to be able to use it?<p>Interested to hear your thoughts!
======
tivert
No. China regulates the importation of "radio transmitters, radio receivers,
communication security equipments." Some will get though, but so few that it
won't make a bigger impact than VPNs, etc.

[http://english.customs.gov.cn/Statics/88707c1e-aa4e-40ca-a96...](http://english.customs.gov.cn/Statics/88707c1e-aa4e-40ca-a968-bdbdbb565e4f.html)

------
badrabbit
Your question should include a link describing what starlink is for the
uninitiated.

